

Ask HN: How to select and build content for specific domain names? - akshat

I have read in many places about how having a domain name related to your product can give you additional SEO benefits. Related to that I had two queries:<p>1&#62; I have purchased a domain name which is not directly related to my business, but is adjacent to it. It is something which my potential users do search for, but for a different purpose. My plan is to build content focused on the queries associated with these users and then to add messages about my service at the beginning/end of the content. Does this seem like something worthwhile to do?<p>2&#62; This one is a bit trickier. There is a domain which is available at huge premium ($1000) which is directly related to my product. The one gotcha is that it is a combination of 2 words, which are in opposite order. For example "goodday.com" vs "daygood.com". Will this also have SEO benefits? The other concern I have is that, google already churns out many good quality links for the search term associated with the domain. Will the domain name matter in such a case?
======
solost
Don't do number 1 - instead build that content on your own site. In the long
run you will be better off. Number 1 is more of a way to creatively build
links, but domain number 1 won't have link popularity to pass. So unless it
has high exact match value, you are better off not using that strategy.

Number 2 - There is value in that domain buy only acquire it if you want to
chuck your existing domain and 301 everything to the new one.

